# Oil-free moisturizer



## imthebeesknees (Oct 12, 2010)

Hai ladies,

I've been using No.7 Rebalancing Day Gel (Canadian brand i think) as my daily moisturizer for a couple years now just because I haven't found anything else that works well for my skin.  I think it's a decent product, but not amazing.  So I was just wondering if you ladies have any suggestions. Thanks! xo


----------



## MAChostage (Oct 12, 2010)

What are your skin's characteristics?  Any other things one might need to know?  I'm slightly oily in the T-zone, and I use Phisoderm's Clarifying Gel Facial Moisturizer (contains water, butylene glycol, diphenyl).


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 12, 2010)

If moisturizers doesn't work for you and you have oily skin then why use any? Use a good toner or serum instead, there's no need to use one if you don't need one.


----------



## Funtabulous (Oct 12, 2010)

^ Seconded. I never use it at all.


----------



## imthebeesknees (Oct 12, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_What are your skin's characteristics?  Any other things one might need to know?  I'm slightly oily in the T-zone, and I use Phisoderm's Clarifying Gel Facial Moisturizer (contains water, butylene glycol, diphenyl)._

 
Well, my skin is slightly oily as well, mainly the T-zone.  I've never had acne or anything like that, i just get a couple blemishes here and there.  But I would definitely  like to try what you are using if your skin is slightly oily as well.  Where would I find Phisoderm??





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katjamo* 

 
_If moisturizers doesn't work for you and you have oily skin then why use any? Use a good toner or serum instead, there's no need to use one if you don't need one._

 
That's actually a good idea, I've never tried that.  Is that what you use???  And if so, which products do you use?



Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Mercurial (Oct 12, 2010)

I'm using Effaclar Sebo-Regulating Mattifying Moisturiser by La Roche Posay and this is specifically for oily skin. My skin is combination at best though over the summer was more oily than usual so I switched to this as heard some good reviews about it. Good for tightening pores and creating an even make up base too!


----------



## shimmergrass (Oct 12, 2010)

origins has one oil-free one under the mimosa range.
try that


----------



## ywill (Oct 12, 2010)

*Cetaphil® Moisturizing Lotion- *has a non-greasy formulation that is mild, non-irritating and long  lasting. This gentle moisturizing formula contains emollients and  humectants that bind moisture to the skin. This fragrance-free  moisturizer contains no lanolins or parabens.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 16, 2010)

*moving to skin & bodycare*


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 23, 2010)

if your oily b.kamins matte moisturizer with bio maple and spf 15.
  	godo oil free ones are the yogurt moisturizer by korres (great for dehydrated skin and oily skin), sheer transformation by ole henriksen is another good one.if your concerned with ageing i would suggest the qucercetine and oak moisturizer by korres. Or even hope in a jar (i believe theres an oil free)


----------

